# Nomad units - not transferable?



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm on the phone with Directv and they are telling me that the Nomad units are not transferable once they have been activated on an account...

Has anyone heard of this before?

I sold mine on eBay and they are not letting the buyer activate it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That's a common misconception among CSRs. It can be done but it's hard to do in their system.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Can you tell me anymore, I'm still on the phone with them.

I would like to point them in the right direction.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know how it's done in their system but the Nomad product manager told me it can be done. Keep asking to be escalated, someone will get it done for you.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

That's what I did, I escalated it to a supervisor (I asked for his manager).

I gave the supervisor the OK for the buyer's case manager to contact me directly.

Hopefully we are getting closer.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Hi,

Just wondering what the proper steps are for activation of a used Nomad unit. I'm in the process of starting to activate one I bought on Ebay and haven't been able to do it on my own yet---so I'm anticipating calling DirecTV but want to limit the time spent getting it done.

So---I'm assuming I have to get the seller to call DirecTV to give his "ok" for me to activate the unit? Or does he simply have to deactivate the nomad on his online account page?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As Stuart mentioned, it can be a long and arduous process. As far as I can tell, the Nomad has to be removed completely from the original owner's account and can then be added to your account. IIRC, I believe that once this was done correctly, all 5 licenses that are allowed on the Nomad were completely freed up so I could add my devices. Until that happened, it thought that the licenses were all being used and it would not let me transfer one of the old licenses to my devices.

It took multiple call backs and contact with Case Management to get this done.

Good luck!

- Merg


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

The Merg said:


> As Stuart mentioned, it can be a long and arduous process. As far as I can tell, the Nomad has to be removed completely from the original owner's account and can then be added to your account. IIRC, I believe that once this was done correctly, all 5 licenses that are allowed on the Nomad were completely freed up so I could add my devices. Until that happened, it thought that the licenses were all being used and it would not let me transfer one of the old licenses to my devices.
> 
> It took multiple call backs and contact with Case Management to get this done.
> 
> ...


I contacted the seller and he told me that he doesn't have DirecTV anymore. So I guess Ill just have to call D* and see where I end up as far as the roulette wheel of knowledge that is the 800#! :grin:


----------



## Strayshot (Apr 25, 2012)

I recently purchased a used nomad from someone on craigslist. I had to get transferred to someone who was supposed to be set up for nomad support, but although she was extremely nice and helpful, she could not figure out how to transfer the license in her system. She did however elevate it to someone in engineering, and they had it working by the next day. Just make sure you write down the serial number, as they will need that info.

The guy I bought mine from had also discontinued his service without deactivating his nomad.

I want to reiterate that my CSR was extremely courteous and did everything she could to help me. I was very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

The entire process should not take longer than 24 hours.


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

Hi

Just wanted to follow up that by calling the DirecTV Case Management line (think that's what it was called) that an e-mail through the directv website brought me, I was able to get a Case Management rep to start an inquiry on Sunday AM--and by Tuesday AM I was up and running.

Pretty nifty piece of equipment. Has enabled me to start clearing off my DVR's by watching programming at work/outside the home that I normally wouldn't be able to catch up on in a timely fashion.

Now I just have to figure out the ins/outs of all the particulars. Hopefully D* comes out with an app for the android tablets...this year :eek2: and hopefully they enable you to activate more than 5 devices.

With 5 people in my home and each one having a phone or tablet or laptop I'm going to start seeing a LOT of sad faces once they find out we can only have 5 devices active....


----------

